#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  Садхана Ваджрапани, Хаягривы, Гаруды.

## Joy

Друзья, спасайте.
Срочно нужен текст садханы "Медитация и рецитация Тройного Гневного (Тройное Совершенство: Ваджрапани, Хаягрива, Гаруда)". 
Завтра есть возможность взять на нее передачу, если будет текст. Это очень важно - стало совсем худо, надежда только на мощные практики.
Пишите в личку.

----------


## Айрат

> Друзья, спасайте.
> Срочно нужен текст садханы "Медитация и рецитация Тройного Гневного (Тройное Совершенство: Ваджрапани, Хаягрива, Гаруда)". 
> Завтра есть возможность взять на нее передачу, если будет текст. Это очень важно - стало совсем худо, надежда только на мощные практики.
> Пишите в личку.


Да кто же из адекватных практиков даст вам этот текст без посвящения? А если получаете посвящение, то там и садхану возьмите.
Я не знаю, какую проблему вы хотите Тройным Воинственным решить, но, вообще, Зеленая Тара можеь помочь в любой ситуации. На мой взгляд, она эффективнее Тройного работает, по эффективности как защитника я бы ее с Махакалой сравнил. А садхханы Тары в Инете есть и посвящение на нее не обязательно, хотя и желательно.

----------

Ашвария (15.09.2013)

----------


## Ашвария

> Да кто же из адекватных практиков даст вам этот текст без посвящения? А если получаете посвящение, то там и садхану возьмите.
> Я не знаю, какую проблему вы хотите Тройным Воинственным решить, но, вообще, Зеленая Тара можеь помочь в любой ситуации. На мой взгляд, она эффективнее Тройного работает, по эффективности как защитника я бы ее с Махакалой сравнил. А садхханы Тары в Инете есть и посвящение на нее не обязательно, хотя и желательно.


Тем более без определённого уровня можно легко и просто самому/самой загреметь в ады. А от практики Зелёной Тары - нет (и то вне эмоций).

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Вам сказали прямым текстом, что передачу на практику человек может получить завтра (сегодня?). Был бы текст.

Эти рассуждения с видом мудреца совершенно ни к чему, мне так кажется.

----------

Anthony (15.09.2013), Joy (15.09.2013), Kit (15.09.2013), Legba (15.09.2013), Nirdosh Yogino (16.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (15.09.2013), Александр С (16.09.2013), Александр Сергеевич (15.09.2013), Артем Тараненко (15.09.2013), Джнянаваджра (15.09.2013), Дордже (15.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.09.2013), Эделизи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

Как только я думаю о садхан и переводах, я сразу же вспоминаю Олега Филиппова. ИМХО, вот лучше к нему с подобными вопросами, а не на БФ.

----------

Joy (15.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (15.09.2013)

----------


## Joy

Вчера нашелся только английский вариант. Теперь ищу тибетский оригинал. Пожалуйста, сообщите, если кто узнает, где его можно раздобыть (даже без транслитерации, перевода и комментариев). В сложившихся обстоятельствах Учитель дал передачу и наставления и велел искать тибетский текст. 




> Как только я думаю о садхан и переводах, я сразу же вспоминаю Олега Филиппова. ИМХО, вот лучше к нему с подобными вопросами, а не на БФ.


Спасибо! Дайте, пожалуйста, контакты этого человека в личку. Посвящения во все высшие тантры есть. Конкретно эту садхану Учитель посоветовал практиковать в моем случае, в оставшееся время. Надеюсь, успею найти оригинал.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Спасибо! Дайте, пожалуйста, контакты этого человека в личку. Посвящения во все высшие тантры есть. Конкретно эту садхану Учитель посоветовал практиковать в моем случае, в оставшееся время. Надеюсь, успею найти оригинал.



Написать в личку  @*Карма Палджор* или через его сайт (или через почту admin(at)dharmalib.ru )

----------

Joy (15.09.2013), Pedma Kalzang (16.09.2013), Дхармананда (16.09.2013), Пема Дролкар (16.09.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (16.09.2013)

----------

